# I want a new Viking helmet.



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 22, 2009)

Viking Helmets (VikingHelmets.com)

Which Viking Helmet would I look better in for my Norseman Moderator Pic?

Here are a few new styles. I can't afford any of them but Christmas is coming. The one I want is 100 bucks. LOL


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 22, 2009)

1st row 2nd column


----------



## JM (Oct 22, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


>



My pick.


----------



## Athaleyah (Oct 22, 2009)

3rd row, 1st column. I don't like the ones with the parts that go over the face, might interfere with vision. And we couldn't see your handsome face as well.


----------



## Andres (Oct 23, 2009)

very first one. I also don't care for the ones with pieces covering your face. makes it seem like a mask like you are some sort of Viking superhero. Wait....I think I just convinced myself those are cooler...


----------



## tt1106 (Oct 23, 2009)

Don't get the masked ones. They don't inspire fear. 
More like images of Mardi Gras. 
Personally, I like the one without the horns.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Oct 23, 2009)

I think you're crazy for changing. The one you presently have is the best!


----------



## py3ak (Oct 23, 2009)

This one is the hands-down winner.


----------



## baron (Oct 23, 2009)

After watching The Deadlest Warrior (I think that's the name) between the Vikings and the Samurai better get a helmet that covers the eyes. The Samurai was able to put an arrow in each eye on the dummy, the helmet did not protect him. 

Anyone watch it not wanting to take away from this thread but they struck a Samurai helmet with a Viking Long Ax (I think) and it was deflected by the Samurai helmet. The doctor said that would not of been a killing blow by the Viking. The samurai would probably have a bad headache.


----------



## matt01 (Oct 23, 2009)

What do you plan to use it for?


----------



## Berean (Oct 23, 2009)

What will the locals think when you're driving your pickup on I-465 wearing that thing?


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Oct 23, 2009)

I like this one:









Skol!


----------



## nasa30 (Oct 23, 2009)

JM said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## carlgobelman (Oct 23, 2009)

DD2009 said:


> I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YUCK!!! 

(GO BEARS!!!)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 23, 2009)

I love Bret Farve. I actually have the Minnesota Vikings cloth helmet with long braided tails on it. But I am a Greenbay Fan. 

Anyone thinking I am handsome.... well you haven't seen me up close and personal. Photography is a wonderful thing. LOL

I wear my confederate hat when I am driving on I465. It is more intimidating. LOL

Ruben and I are in agreement. I like this one. I want to wear it at the boys football games. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Oct 23, 2009)

carlgobelman said:


> DD2009 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this one:
> ...



[video=youtube;9bVNEOEvAEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bVNEOEvAEU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is a pic from a few years ago with my Minnesota Viking hat.


----------



## Berean (Oct 23, 2009)

py3ak said:


> This one is the hands-down winner.



I prefer the ones with eye-holes, too. That and a full-body skin-tight black leather suit would complete "the look".


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Oct 23, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Here is a pic from a few years ago with my Minnesota Viking hat.



Awesome.


----------



## Berean (Oct 23, 2009)

I like the yellow braids. They make you look much more approachable.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 23, 2009)

3rd row 1st column.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 23, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> 3rd row 1st column.



That is my second choice.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 23, 2009)

1st row, 1st column and/or 3rd row, 1st column


----------



## Skyler (Oct 23, 2009)

You're going about this wrong. You need a Batman mask with Viking horns.


----------

